# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سرانجام ترمیم معدل

## Ali77

سلام دوستان.با توجه به وضع موجود به نظرتون برای کنکور 96 برای دروس سال سوم ترمیمی وجود داره یا نه؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Arshia VZ

واقعا تایپک زدن داشت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اره ترمیم میزارن

----------


## Ali77

آخه هیچ جا هیچ حرفی نزدن.امروزم جز مصوبات مجلس نبود.

----------

